# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή Timbrado Classico 2015

## gpapjohn

Να μαι κι εγώ λοιπόν, φέτος έβαλα γι αναπαραγωγή 3 ζευγάρια Timbrado Classico, εκ των οποίων τα 2 είναι φετινά και το 1 περσινό, έχω ήδη 2 αυγά στη φωλιά(σήμερα), ένα ανά ζευγάρι και περιμένω το 3ο θηλυκό να ξεκινήσει το στρώσιμο της φωλιάς.

Δεσμεύομαι αύριο ν ανεβάσω φώτος και λεπτομέριες για το κάθε ζευγάρι,

Εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου σε όλα τα μέλη του GCB καλή αναπαραγωγική περίοδο!

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Γιωργο !

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλή αρχή να έχεις με πολλά και γερά πουλάκια!

----------


## panos70

Mε το καλο να σου πανε τα ζευγαρια Γιωργο ,και να βγαλεις αρκετα μικρα

----------


## amastro

Καλές γέννες να έχουν τα τιμπραντάκια σου Γιώργο.

----------


## wild15

Kαλη αρχη με υγειη πουλακια!!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

καλη συνέχεια και από εμένα και καλή επιτυχία... απο συμπτωση και εγω έχω 3 ζευγάρια timbrado φετος...

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεις με πολλους και γερους νεοσσους

----------


## jimk1

Καλή αρχη με γερα πουλακια

----------


## mparoyfas

Γεια σου Γιωργο καλη αρχη με πουλακια γεματα υγεια και χαρωπά φτερουγίσματα!!

----------


## gpapjohn

*1o ζευγάρι περσινό,*




το θηλυκό επιμένει να χτίζει τη φωλιά χαμηλά όπως και πέρυσι

*2o ζευγάρι φετινό,
*



Το θηλυκό (σίναμον σκουφάτο) χαρισμένο απ τον Δημήτρη (jk21),  όμορφο σπαθάτο πουλάκι

*3o ζευγάρι φετινό,

*



το αρσενικό (κίτρινο) είναι δικής μου αναπαραγωγής


απ τα 2 πρώτα ζευγάρια, 2 αυγά βρίσκονται στη φωλιά, στο 3ο ζευγάρι το θηλυκό σε 1 - 2 μέρες θα ξεκινήσει να στρώνει τη φωλιά πιστεύω,

δεν έβγαλα photos γιατί δεν ήθελα να τα πλησιάσω πολύ, το ΣΚ θα ανεβάσω όμως με τον τηλεφακό

----------


## VasilisM

Πολυ ομορφα ολα! Εύχομαι μόνο επιτυχίες!

----------


## lefteris13

καλη επιτυχια Γιωργο..μεγαλοι χωροι και πολυ καθαρα..γνωστο βεβαια για σενα!

----------


## mrsoulis

μπραβο ανετα και καθαρα... και τα πουλάκια πολυ όμορφα... καλη σου επιτυχία και πάλι...

----------


## alex1974

Καλη συνεχεια , με το καλο !

----------


## gpapjohn

Πήρε μπρος και το 3ο ζευγάρι σήμερα, η φωλιά τελείωσε σε χρόνο dt, για να δούμε




το θηλυκό είναι ξεκάθαρα κυρίαρχο στο κλουβί μέχρι στιγμής, πολύ πυρωμένα και τα 2 αφού μόλις τράβηξα το χώρισμα, έγινε αμέσως ένα κανονικό βάτεμα

----------


## NIKOSP

Παρα πολυ ομορφα!!! Καλη επιτυχια Γιωργη!!!

----------


## panos70

Καλη επιτυχια Γιωργo Καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια  σου

----------


## wild15

Ολα να πανε καλα!!!Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## jimk1

Με το καλο καλή συνέχεια

----------


## johnakos32

Καλή συνέχεια Γιώργο! 
Πολλά και καλά μικρά εύχομαι να βγάλεις!

----------


## geo_ilion

τα ζευγαρακια μπηκαν ολα σε σειρα απο οτι βλεπω  :winky:  καλη συνεχεια να εχουν

----------


## alex1974

Καλη συνεχεια , καλες αναπαραγωγες να εχεις

----------


## petran

Με το καλό Γιώργο,να γεμίσεις ''πιτσιρικια'' ::  ::

----------


## panos70

Καλή συνέχεια  να εχεις Γιωργο και με το καλο  να γεμισεις μικρα

----------


## Gardelius

Γιώργο συγχαρητήρια ειλικρινά !!!

*"Πουλιά κόσμημα"  !!!!

Εύχομαι τα  καλύτερα  για την φετινή σεζόν.*

----------


## gpapjohn

Στα 2 πρώτα ζευγάρια οι φωλιές έχουν από 5 αυγά, αναμένεται εκκόλαψη στις 2 Απριλίου, στο 3ο ζευγάρι η φωλιά έχει 2 αυγά μέχρι στιγμής,

μόλις βρω ευκαιρία θ ανεβάσω φώτο, κλωσσάνε και δε θέλω να τα ενοχλώ

----------


## mrsoulis

με το καλο και καλη επιτυχία να έχεις σε όλα σου τα ζευγάρια...

----------


## gpapjohn

> Στα 2 πρώτα ζευγάρια οι φωλιές έχουν από 5 αυγά, αναμένεται εκκόλαψη στις 2 Απριλίου, στο 3ο ζευγάρι η φωλιά έχει 2 αυγά μέχρι στιγμής,
> 
> μόλις βρω ευκαιρία θ ανεβάσω φώτο, κλωσσάνε και δε θέλω να τα ενοχλώ


και η 3 φωλιά έχει 5 αυγά, αναμένεται εκκόλαψη στις 8 Απριλίου

----------


## mrsoulis

καλημερα... ωοσκοπηση εχεις κανει στα αυγουλάκια μηπως καθετε η κακομοιρα άδικα... σε ρωταω γιατι εγω την πατησα... ειχα πετυχει αρκετα βατεματα και θεωρησα δεδομενο οτι θα ειναι ολα καλα... τελικα καλυτερα να μην σου πω τα αποτελεσματα... ειναι παντως δυσκολη χρονια η φετινη απο οτι λενε ολοι...

----------


## nikolaslo

Ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο και ολα να ειναι ενσπορα

----------


## jimk1

Με το καλο

----------


## gpapjohn

> καλημερα... ωοσκοπηση εχεις κανει στα αυγουλάκια μηπως καθετε η κακομοιρα άδικα... σε ρωταω γιατι εγω την πατησα... ειχα πετυχει αρκετα βατεματα και θεωρησα δεδομενο οτι θα ειναι ολα καλα... τελικα καλυτερα να μην σου πω τα αποτελεσματα... ειναι παντως δυσκολη χρονια η φετινη απο οτι λενε ολοι...


όχι δεν έχω κάνει ωοσκόπηση, θα τις αφήνω να κλωσσήσουν 14-15 μέρες κι αν είναι άσπορα, θα προχωρήσω στην επόμενη γέννα, δε με ενοχλεί καθόλου να χαθεί μια γέννα,

εγώ έχω εσωτερική εκτροφή, οπότε οι συνθήκες δεν μεταβάλλονται αν εννοείς αυτό, τα πουλιά ήταν πολύ πυρωμένα όταν τα ένωσα, ταίριαξαν, δεν είναι τσακωμούς κυνηγητά κλπ, απ του χρόνου ίσως ξεκινήσω ωοσκόπηση.

----------


## mrsoulis

οπως και να εχει καλη επιτυχία να έχεις και αν ειναι και εσωτερικη η εκτροφη θα την εχεις σιγουρα... αντε με το καλο...

----------


## gpapjohn

> καλημερα... ωοσκοπηση εχεις κανει στα αυγουλάκια μηπως καθετε η κακομοιρα άδικα... σε ρωταω γιατι εγω την πατησα... ειχα πετυχει αρκετα βατεματα και θεωρησα δεδομενο οτι θα ειναι ολα καλα... τελικα καλυτερα να μην σου πω τα αποτελεσματα... ειναι παντως δυσκολη χρονια η φετινη απο οτι λενε ολοι...


λοιπόν στο 1ο ζευγάρι τα αυγά από 5 έγιναν 4, δεν ξέρω πότε και πως, για να δούμε αν θα υπάρχουν άλλα άσπορα,

στο 2 το ένα από τα πέντε αυγά μάλλον έχει ράγισμα, μακάρι να έχουμε εκκόλαψη,

πραγματικά δεν έχω κανένα άγχος, το μόνο που θέλω είναι όσοι νεοσσοί τα καταφέρουν να είναι απόλυτα υγιείς

----------


## gpapjohn

Δυστυχώς απ τα 10 αυγά του 1ου και του 2ου ζευγαριού, εκκολάφθηκαν, μόνο τα 3, μιας και δεν έχω κάνει ωοσκόπηση, θα διαπιστώσω σε λίγη ώρα το γιατί

----------


## lefteris13

κοιταξε πρωτα τα αυγα με φακο και μετα ανοιξε τα αν και αφου ηταν να σκασουν 2 απριλη οπως ειχες γραψει..απιθανο..ή ασπορα ή νεκρα μεσα

----------


## gpapjohn

Τελικά το 1ο ζευγάρι είχε 2 νεκρά έμβρυα, και το δεύτερο 1 νεκρό έμβρυο και 2 άσπορα

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο. 

συμβαίνουν αυτά, φέτος πρώτη φορά το αντίκρισα και εγώ - νεκρό νεοσσό στο αυγό. 

Προχωράμε σίγουρα θα σε ανταμείψουν τα υπόλοιπα - όλα να πάνε καλά εύχομαι.

----------


## gpapjohn

λίγοι αλλά καλοί, για να δούμε αύριο πως θα πάει το 3ο ζευγάρι

----------


## panos70

Να τα χαιρεσαι Γιωργο ελπιζω να βγουν καλοι τραγουδιστες

----------


## gpapjohn

και από το 3ο το ζευγάρι εκκολάφτηκαν 2/5 νεοσσοί, δηλαδή συνολικά από τα 15 αυγά βγήκαν 5 πουλάκια, πάμε παρακάτω.

----------


## jk21

Με το καλο τα πεντε πουλακια στο κλαρι Γιωργη !!! να τα χαιρεσαι !

και με την ανοιξη μαλλον να ερχεται οπου να ναι (την πραγματικη ανοιξη ... ) θα ερθουν και καλυτερα ποσοστα στις εκκολαψεις !!!

----------


## ninos

Τι να λέμε ρε παιδιά.  Σήμερα είχε 3 βαθμούς και ο καιρός μπορεί να στρώσει,  αλλά οι χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες θα κρατήσουν για καμιά εβδομάδα ακόμα

----------


## lefteris13

σημερα το πρωι οντως ηταν χαλια και γενικα αυτο το 2ημερο χειμωνιατικο φουλ, πανω Γιαννενα εχει ηδη στρωσει αρκετα απο χτες και απο αυριο παντου..ΣΚ ανοιξη φουλ κυριακη του Πασχα 20-22 βαθμοι με κοντομανικα τα μεσημερια στο αρνι..οποτε μια χαρα, καποια σκαμπανευασματα μαλλον θα ξαναυπαρξουν αλλα θα ναι πολυ μικροτερα σε ενταση και διαρκεια απ το τωρινο, η ανοιξη οπως ειναι λογικο επιτελους εδραιωνεται, φετος σπανια περιπτωση να τραβανε τα κρυα τοσο μακρια..

----------


## ninos

Προχθές είχε 3 βαθμούς στις 7:00 το πρωί και η κανάρα έχει αυγά στην φωλιά.  Σήμερα λιγότερο κρύο,  αλλά με ισχυρούς ανέμους

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα ! μετεωρολόγους θα μας κάνει αυτό το χόμπι !!!  :: 

Γιώργο καλή συνέχεια προχωράς !!! 

Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους !!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Δυστυχώς από τους 5 νεοσσούς αυτή τη στιγμή επιβιώνουν μόνο οι 2 απ το 3ο ζευγάρι, όμοια συμπεριφορά εμφάνισαν τα άλλα 2 ζευγάρια, τα οποιά τελικά άφησαν τους νεοσσούς να καταλήξουν ατάιστοι, αυτό με κάνει να υποθέτω ότι ίσως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στη διατροφή τους, ίσως...

είναι τόσοι πολλοί παράγοντες και σαν άπειρος που είμαι, είναι αδύνατον να εντοπίσω την (τις) αιτία, αντικατέστησα λοιπόν σαν 1η απόπειρα παρέμβασης, αντικατέστησα την αυγοτροφή με βραστό αυγό και βλέπουμε, να σας πω ότι ούτε το 3ο ζευγάρι ταΐζει φανατικά, ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα τα καταφέρουν!

Καλό Πάσχα, ότι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό για τον καθένα προσωπικά!

ΥΓ Ευχαριστώ για άλλη μια φορά τον Λευτέρη (lefteris13), για την βοήθεια που μου προσέφερε.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλό πάσχα Γιώργο...εύχομαι να φτιάξουν τα πράγματα και να σου πάνε ολα όπως τα θέλεις και τα φαντάζεσαι...δική μ άποψη ειναι να μην αντικαταστήσεις κατι,αλλα να προσθέσεις ώστε να έχουν τα πουλιά την δυνατότητα να επιλέξουν ανάμεσα στο νεο & στο παλιό(δεν εννοω το αυγό αλλα πιθανόν για  μια αλλη απόπειρα )....το λέω αυτό γιατι οταν εχουν βγάλει νεοσσούς τρώνε και ταΐζουν οτι ξέρουν και έχουν μάθει(απο τροφές)...ειναι δηλαδή διστακτικά χωρίς να σημαίνει οτι δεν μπορει να γίνει και το αντίθετο!

----------


## gpapjohn

Καλό Πάσχα Γιώργο, να αναφέρω ότι την αντικατάσταση την έκανα αφού σιγουρεύτηκα ότι ταΐζουν με αυγό και την έκανα σαν τελευταία λύση καθώς δεν είχα άλλη επιλογή.

Μια υπόθεση την οποία αναγκάζομαι να κάνω είναι ότι στις 1ες ύλες της αποστροφής που τους έφτιαχνα, υπήρχε παθογόνος παράγοντας.

Ίδωμεν

ΥΓ τα δύο πουλάκια στις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες, έχουν καταλήξει.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Εύχομαι να φτιάξουν τα πράγματα προς το καλύτερο!

----------


## gpapjohn

6 ημερών, δύσκολα τα πράγματα, ταΐζουν οι γονείς αλλά λίγο

----------


## jk21

*Καρνιτίνη*δινε στο νερο καρνιτινη και με διαλυμα της στο νερο ,κανε κρεμα 
η αραιωμενο κροκο για ενδιαμεσα ταισματα ,ενω αφρατευε την αυγοτροφη που δινεις με το διαλυμα αυτο 

επισης στις αντιστοιχες δοσολογιες ,διελυσε και πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα αν εχεις

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη είναι αδύνατον να ταΐσω γιατί λείπω απ το σπίτι μέχρι αργά το μεσημέρι, και δυστυχώς δεν έχω πολυβιταμινούχο σκεύασμα

----------


## Γιούρκας

Γιώργο αν μπορείς πάρε καρνιτίνη οπως λέει κ ο Δημήτρης(5,20 την είχα πάρει αν θυμάμαι καλά)...βοηθάει πάρα πολύ στην ανάπτυξη...δεν βοηθάει και η ανάλυση της φωτό...τα βλέπω λίγο παράξενα,έχεις ελέγξει μήπως για ψείρες την φωλιά?

----------


## gpapjohn

Γιώργο δεν υπάρχουν ψείρες κοιτάω κάθε μέρα τις φωλιές, και το δέρμα τους είναι πεντακάθαρο, οι γονείς ταίζουν ελάχιστα δυστυχώς

----------


## Γιούρκας

Κρίμα....μακάρι να αλλάξουν,μακάρι!

----------


## jimk1

Αν εχεις την δυνατοτητα στην μια ταιστρα βαλε μιγμα τροφη καρδερινας γιατι καποια ζευγαρια ταιζουν περισσότερο σπόρους παρα αυγο ή αυγοτροφες θα το διαπιστωσης απο την επιλογη που κάνουν στο μιγμα,τρώνε κυριως τους λιπαρους σπορους

----------


## jk21

θα δωσω μια συγχωνευμενη δικια μου προταση ,σε σχεση με αυτες των Γιουρκα και Δημητρη 

Δωσε σιγουρα καρνιτινη στην αυγοτροφη που ταιζεις ή σταξε απο το διαλυμα της ,πανω στον φρεσκοβρασμενο κροκο αν ταιζεις αυγο .Θα απορροφηθει .Βαλε στην ποτιστρα 

Δωσε καρνιτινη σιγουρα .Αν ταιζεις εστω αργα οταν πηγαινεις ,βαλε και στην κρεμα 



Δωσε μια ταιστρα με σκετο κανναβουρι και περιλλα ,εκτος απο το βασικο μιγμα σπορων

----------


## panos70

Βαλε σε μια ταιστρα σκετο νιζερ, τους αρεσει παρα πολυ και θα το προτιμανε λαιμαργα με αποτελεσμα να ταιζουν και περισσοτερο τα μικρα ( προσωπικη μου αποψη)

----------


## panos70

μεχρι να παρουν τα πανω τους για 10 μερες μετα το απομακρυνεις

----------


## gpapjohn

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθειά σας αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι οι νεοσσοί δεν έχουν αρκετή δύναμη ώστε να ζητήσουν τροφή.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο παρε καρνιτινη και δωσε εστω οποτε μπορεις εσυ και ας ειναι και μετα το μεσημερι .Κροκο και καρνιτινη 

και να μην τα καταφερεις ,θα σου φανει χρησιμη ετσι κι αλλιως

----------


## gpapjohn

Τα πουλάκια ζούνε ακόμα, σα να ταΐζουν λίγο περισσότερο, θα τα βγάλω απ τη φωλιά σε καμιά ώρα να δούμε τι γίνεται, έφτιαξα και το διάλειμμα καρνιτίνης πριν λίγο, μακάρι να τα καταφέρουν.

----------


## gpapjohn

πριν λίγο που κοίταξα ταΐστηκαν και τα 2 αρκετά, πράγμα που με κάνει να αισιοδοξώ

----------


## panos70

Αντε μπραβο γιατι πρεπει να μεγαλωσουν

----------


## gpapjohn

Δεν μπόρεσα να περάσω τα δαχτυλίδια

φαίνεται ότι τα σώσαμε τα πουλάκια τελικά.

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπραβο ευχομαι γρηγορα στο κλαρι και να γινουν καλοι τραγουδιστες και γονεις

----------


## Γιούρκας

Τούμπανο!!!!

----------


## jimk1

Τελος καλο ολα καλα

----------


## XRTSS

Μπραβο Γιωργο!!! Μια χαρα δειχνουν, συνεχισε ετσι και συντομα θα ειναι στο κλαρι!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Σήμερα ήρθε και το 1ο αυγό της 2ης γέννας στο ένα απ τα άλλα δύο ζευγάρια, πήρα την απόφαση λόγω αμφίβολης τήρησης των σωστών συνθηκών φύλαξης, να μην κάνω αντικατάσταση, για να δούμε.

----------


## stefos

Καλη συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια!!

----------


## gpapjohn

> Σήμερα ήρθε και το 1ο αυγό της 2ης γέννας στο ένα απ τα άλλα δύο ζευγάρια, πήρα την απόφαση λόγω αμφίβολης τήρησης των σωστών συνθηκών φύλαξης, να μην κάνω αντικατάσταση, για να δούμε.


το 1ο ζευγάρι έχει 4 αυγά μέχρι στιγμής, πολύ εύκολη ωοτοκία γενικά, το 2ο έχει 5 αυγά, με αρκετή δυστοκία ιδίως στο σημερινό, ελπίζω να μην κάνει άλλο.

οι νεοσσοί μεγαλώνουν, θ ανεβάσω φώτο.

----------


## gpapjohn

13-14άρων ημερών

----------


## mrsoulis

γινονται κουκλακια καλη επιτυχια και στα επομενα....

----------


## jk21

Αντε και στο κλαρι !

----------


## wild15

Με το καλο στο κλαρι!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε 3+3 εκκολάψεις στις φωλιές των 2 πρώτων ζευγαριών, ταϊσμένα και τα 6 μέχρι στιγμής,

δεν έγινε αντικατάσταση στ αυγά οπότε αναμένω κι άλλες εκκολάψεις, για να δούμε

----------


## gpapjohn

έξι μικρά στις φωλιές, + 2 απογαλακτισμένα, δυστυχώς 1 νεοσσός δεν τα κατάφερε γιατί τον πλάκωσαν οι άλλοι

περιμένω και την εκκόλαψη μιας 5άδας ακόμη και τέλος για φέτος,

στη μία φωλιά όπως βλέπετε υπάρχουν δύο σκουφάτα σίναμον, η μάνα τους είναι σίναμον σκουφάτη, θηλυκό του Δημήτρη(jk21), ελπίζω τουλάχιστον το 1 από τα 2 να είναι αρσενικό.

----------


## VasilisM

> έξι μικρά στις φωλιές, + 2 απογαλακτισμένα, δυστυχώς 1 νεοσσός δεν τα κατάφερε γιατί τον πλάκωσαν οι άλλοι
> 
> περιμένω και την εκκόλαψη μιας 5άδας ακόμη και τέλος για φέτος,
> 
> στη μία φωλιά όπως βλέπετε υπάρχουν δύο σκουφάτα σίναμον, η μάνα τους είναι σίναμον σκουφάτη, θηλυκό του Δημήτρη(jk21), ελπίζω τουλάχιστον το 1 από τα 2 να είναι αρσενικό.


Αν είναι μόνο η θηλυκιά σίναμον τότε και τα 2 είναι θηλυκά Γιώργο!

----------


## gpapjohn

> Αν είναι μόνο η θηλυκιά σίναμον τότε και τα 2 είναι θηλυκά Γιώργο!


Η σίναμον είναι φυλοσύνδετη μετάλλαξη άρα τα θηλυκά σίναμον μπορούν να δώσουν αρσενικά φορείς έτσι δεν είναι;

αντίστοιχα τα αρσενικά φορείς μπορούν να δώσουν σίναμον θηλυκά,

κι όταν έχουμε φορέα αρσενικό x σίναμον θηλυκό, μπορούμε να πάρουμε σίναμον αρσενικά, σωστά δεν τα λέω;

----------


## VasilisM

Τα αρσενικά είναι ΧΧ οπότε μπορεί να είναι φορείς αν έχουν το γονίδιο στο ένα Χ. Τα θηλυκά είναι ΧΥ οπότε  το εμφανίζουν εάν το έχουν.Ναι σε φορέα με κανελί θηλυκό μπορεί να έχουμε κανελί αρσενικό.Καλά τα λες :Happy:

----------


## gpapjohn

άρα αφού είναι φυλοσύνδετη η μετάλλαξη δεν είναι οπωσδήποτε θηλυκά, μπορεί να είναι κι αρσενικά.

αν δεν είναι ήταν φορέας ο αρσενικός, δεν θα ήταν σίναμον οι νεοσσοί

----------


## VasilisM

Ναι αφού η θηλυκιά είναι σιναμον και εβγαλε σιναμον πάει να πει ότι πατέρας είναι σίγουρα φορέας οπότε παίζει να είναι και αρσενικό.Δίκαιο έχεις.

----------


## mparoyfas

μια χαρα τα λετε αλλα εγω θα πω : ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφα πουλια !!! και εύχομαι να εχουν παντα υγεια και να χαριζουν ομορφες στιγμες !

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφα!!! Δεν ξέρω πολλά απο καναρίνια αλλά αυτα τα μωράκια είναι κουκλιά!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Ο Γιώργος τα λέει σωστά, τα μικρά αυτά αφού είναι από μανα σιναμον μπορεί να είναι αρσενικά και θηλυκά όπως και ο πατέρας είναι φορέας. 
Αρσενικά φορείς χωρίς θηλυκό της μετάλλαξης δίνουν 25%θηλυκά της μετάλλαξης, 25% αρσενικά φορείς, 25 αρσενικά απλά και 25% θηλυκά απλά άλλου χρωματισμού. 
Θηλυκό σιναμον χωρίς φορέα σύζυγό θα έδινε αρσενικά παιδιά φορείς. 
Θηλυκό σιναμον με αρσενικό φορέα δίνουν 50% σιναμον αρσενικά θηλυκά και 50% αρσενικά θηλυκά. Όλα αυτά βάση γενετικής πάντα γιατί και εγώ σε μια φωλιτσα που έχω από τα τέσσερα πουλιά τα 3 βγήκαν σιναμον ενώ έπρεπε το ένα μόνο βάση ποσοστών γενετικής! 
Καλή συνέχεια Γιώργο εύχομαι να βγάλεις γερά πουλάκια!

----------


## gpapjohn

λοιπόν έσκασαν και τα τελευταία αυγά για φέτος, 4/5, ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά, μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε 12 νεοσσούς, οι 8 εκτός φωλιάς, 2 εκ των απογαλακτισμένοι, αύριο φωτογραφίες!

----------


## than

Μπράβο Γιώργο,όλα καλά θα πάνε.Να σου ζήσουν

----------


## gpapjohn



----------


## stefos

Να τα χαίρεσαι ! Τα κίτρινα τιμπραντο είναι?

----------


## gpapjohn

Ναι Στέφανε

----------


## mparoyfas

πολλές ομορφιές και σκουφια και νορμαλ και χρώματά και αρώματα  να σου ζήσουν !!

----------


## wild15

Να σου ζησουν τα κουκλακια!!!

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι !!!! 

τα πρωτα καρμπον η μανουλα μου φαινεται ! χαχαχα

----------


## stefos

Πω πω πολύ όμορφα τα κιτρινα!! Πάντως τα ολοκιτρινα έχουν κάτι ξεχωριστό! Υγιή και δυνατά να είναι!!

----------


## XRTSS

Πολυ ομορφα ολα, μπραβο!!!
Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

Εχε μονο το νου σου στα 3 σκουροχρωμα γιατι οι ουρες τους σαν να λειπουν που σημαινει οτι αν ειναι ακομα με την μαμα στην ιδια κλουβα,ισως να τους τις μαδησε για να φτιαξει νεα φωλια. Σου μιλαω σαν παθων γιατι την πατησα ετσι παρολο που τα ειχα με χωρισμα, αλλα μεσα απο το καγκελο η κυρια την εκανε την αταξια της.   :winky: 


Να σου ζησουν και παλι!!!

----------


## panos70

να τα χαιρεσαι τα ντιμπραντακια σου και χωρις ουριτσες ,χα χα χα συνηθισμενη συμπεριφορα απο μανες που φτιαχνουν φωλια

----------


## gpapjohn

Η κλούβα πτήσης για τα μικρά, 12 όλα κι όλα, δυστυχώς έχω κι ένα μικρό με ευλογιά, σε καραντίνα εννοείται, αύριο το πάω σε κτηνίατρο και θα σας πω νέα

ΥΓ στο τέλος σβήνει ο κεντρικός φωτισμός και ανάβει η λάμπα πυρακτώσεως

----------


## gpapjohn

πριν δε φαινόταν το βίντεο, τώρα λογικά φαίνεται

----------


## jk21

Παλατακι !!! Μπραβο Γιωργο !!!

οι προσοψεις ετοιμες ειναι ;


το μικρο με την ευλογια εχει καποια επιπλοκη ή προληπτικα θα το πας στον πτηνιατρο;

----------


## gpapjohn

Χάλια Δημήτρη δυστυχώς το ποδαράκι του, δεν το είχα καταλάβει, δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος, θα μιλήσουμε αύριο

----------


## jk21

οκ περιμενουμε νεα και ελπιζω ευχαριστα 

αν δειχνει σηψαιμικα σημαδια θελει φουλ ισχυρη εσωτερικη αντιβιωση στο νερο και να πιανει δυσκολα στελεχη σταφυλοκοκκου .Αν ειναι εμπειρος θα σου δωσει οτι πρεπει

----------


## gpapjohn

Μακάρι Δημήτρη, δείχνει πάντως η σηψαιμία να έχει προχωρήσει αρκετά, + το ότι είναι στο πόδι με το δαχτυλίδι κι εγώ ψαλίδι κοπής δεν έχω, ένα λόγος που το πάω στο κτηνιατρείο είναι αυτός

----------


## gpapjohn

Σύμφωνα με τη γνώμη του κτηνιάτρου, το δαχτυλίδι σφήνωσε στην άρθρωση του ποδιού με αποτέλεσμα να προκληθεί σηψαιμία, μου είπε ότι το πόδι του θα "πέσει", αλλά το πουλί θα ζήσει και μου έδωσε aviomycine, δοσολογία 7 σταγόνες σε 100ml νερού για 7 ημέρες.

----------


## gpapjohn

> Σύμφωνα με τη γνώμη του κτηνιάτρου, το δαχτυλίδι σφήνωσε στην άρθρωση του ποδιού με αποτέλεσμα να προκληθεί σηψαιμία, μου είπε ότι το πόδι του θα "πέσει", αλλά το πουλί θα ζήσει και μου έδωσε aviomycine, δοσολογία 7 σταγόνες σε 100ml νερού για 7 ημέρες.


Το ποδάρακι του όντως έπεσε, λίγο πιο πάνω απ την ποδοκνημική, το πουλάκια είναι υγιές, τρέφεται κανονικά αλλά δυσκολεύεται πολύ στις κινήσεις του και στην ισορροπία

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο πιστευω θα συνηθισει .Με αντιστοιχο προβλημα ,εχω υποψη μου μεσα στα χρονια ,περιπτωσεις πουλιων μελων και φιλων ,που το ειχαν συνηθισει συντομα στην πορεια .Στη φυση θα ειχε αμεσο προβλημα επιβιωσης απο θηρευτες ,αλλα στο κλουβι νομιζω θα ειναι οκ

----------

